# Soil report



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

The first result is my front lawn. It's 2k sqft a blend of tttf and kbg. I guess it's called a northern mix. I been working mainly on the front as you can tell by results.

The back is basically same blend of tttf and kbg. It's 10k sqft and I haven't done much back here besides mulch mow and mulch leaves. Maybe a last winterizer app of 1 Lb./1k of urea.

Any help on interpreting this report and recommendations would be greatly appreciated


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

On you probably want to see report


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Short version. Let me know if you want more details.

No more Phosphorus for this lawn. That means no more milo.

Still apply pottasium. SOP at monthly rates.

If you want a better balance of calcium to magnesium, then add gypsum to the back.

Other than that, it is all good.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Ok thanks. No more milo, heavy sigh. What's the next cheapest way besides fall leaves that will feed the micro herd?

Can I have more details on how much SOP to add? It's been a while since I applied, where is the best place to pick it up? Could that be purchased at feed stores?

Sorry for all the questions but I been a milo/ urea man only for quite a while now


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

What can I use in place of milo?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I will explain later. Today is my only day I know I can mow this week.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Ok thx......no problem. Enjoy the mow


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Can you confirm your sampling depth?

There are multiple alternatives to Milo. Milo has fast acting nitrogen and some slow release via microbial activity. It also has iron. But you don't need Milo. You have 8% organic matter. You have a good soil. So any nitrogen will work. Maybe CarbonX.

Sulfate of Potasium (SOP 0-0-50) is applied at 2lb/ksqft every growing month. Check in the hometown section for places to find it locally. Some feed stores might have it. Farmers use it on some crops for better yields.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Awesome gman thanks. Oh it's 5" in depth.

I did find 0-0-50 this morning. Like you said at a feed store. I'll have to get on the next group buy for carbon x ! Some members here in NJ got together and bought it


----------

